# Yearly physicals



## Lisa (May 27, 2006)

Many of the MAists here seem to be quite adament about their health and/or improving their health.  They exercise regularly, supplement their diet to ensure good nutrition and maintain a good weight.

But...do you take the next step and get a yearly physical?  Yearly physicals are essential in allowing your doctor to collect data that will enable him to decide in the future if something in your body's chemistry is going awry by building a baseline of information.  It also is used to do certain tests that allow you to catch potentially dangerous health issues before they get out of control.  It is basically using an ounce of prevention instead of a pound of cure.

I have always had a yearly physical and am a firm believer in them for prevenatitive measures.

So, my question is.  How many of you get a yearly physical?  If you don't, why not?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 27, 2006)

My work requires a yearly physical. I guess thats good because the onlu other time my doctor sees me is if I break something.
The physical is ok but i do hate some of that probing and the prostrate test he has suggested for next year


----------



## Kacey (May 27, 2006)

I get a yearly physical - from what I've heard, many more women than men do so.  I got in the habit early (in college) when I was using birth control, because you have to have a yearly exam to get the prescription renewed, and then found out what a good idea it was, and have been getting yearly physicals for over 20 years.  I could do without the mammograms, though... nasty.


----------



## mantis (May 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Many of the MAists here seem to be quite adament about their health and/or improving their health. They exercise regularly, supplement their diet to ensure good nutrition and maintain a good weight.
> 
> But...do you take the next step and get a yearly physical? Yearly physicals are essential in allowing your doctor to collect data that will enable him to decide in the future if something in your body's chemistry is going awry by building a baseline of information. It also is used to do certain tests that allow you to catch potentially dangerous health issues before they get out of control. It is basically using an ounce of prevention instead of a pound of cure.
> 
> ...



i sure do
once every 5 years or so!
it's very important, aye?


----------



## green meanie (May 27, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> My work requires a yearly physical. I guess thats good because the onlu other time my doctor sees me is if I break something.
> The physical is ok but i do hate some of that probing and the prostrate test he has suggested for next year


 
Mine too. And yeah, the probing sucks but what can ya do?


----------



## Henderson (May 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> How many of you get a yearly physical? If you don't, why not?


 
I'm guilty of NOT getting a yearly exam.  Actually, I haven't had a complete physical exam since my Army exit physical (1989). Yeah...I know. Physicians and I do not get along.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 27, 2006)

Basically Yes,  give or take a year or two.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 27, 2006)

well the past 5 years i havnet had insurace so no but now that im coverd (this year and most of last) i went and gotten my yearly check ups


----------



## Lisa (May 31, 2006)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> well the past 5 years i havnet had insurace so no but now that im coverd (this year and most of last) i went and gotten my yearly check ups



Interesting cause I don't pay for yearly physicals in the sense that I have to actually have the money with me.

How much does a complete physical cost anyways?


----------



## stickarts (Jun 1, 2006)

I skipped physicals for years but as old age creeps up I am playing it more safe and going for regular physicals.  
I also found a doctor i like a lot better than the old one and that makes a big difference.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jun 1, 2006)

I do get yearly physicals now, but not when I was in college. No one likes the poking and prodding, but a little poking and prodding now can prevent chemo and radiation later. Man I am getting old, I've even switched to diet soda when I get the need for caffeine.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 1, 2006)

I've never had a physcial and I could'nt really tell you why :idunno: - maybe not enough time.  This thread has helped me get my **** into gear and make an appointment.  I go next Wednesday - should be interesting


----------



## Lisa (Jun 1, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> I've never had a physcial and I could'nt really tell you why :idunno: - maybe not enough time.  This thread has helped me get my **** into gear and make an appointment.  I go next Wednesday - should be interesting



cool


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Because of family history I go every year.  I am glad I do.  I just found out I have very high blod pressure and cholesterol (I am the guy from the commercial, 6'7" 216 lbs and seem to be in perfect health).  Modifying my diet these days.  Hitting 36 this July but still too young to be on medication.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't & haven't for a few years, now. I guess it because I think MA "keeps me in good health." I used to see my chiropractor & alergist (sp?) regularly, however. I think the other reason I don't is because I think I'm the oposite of my dad. He ate whatver he wanted, only got exercise by changing the channel, & he smoked 3 packs a day. 

I watch what I eat, train daily (run & MA), & have never smoked. But I'm 38 now, I'm not gettin' any younger. My dad died at 58 of lung cancer in 2002. I'm sure I'll out live him. But, how much longer & what quality of life is the issue. Maybe I need to look into a physical this week.


----------

